# 2 month old kid with soft poop. Please give advice!!



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I know this has been talked about tons of times. I read thru a bunch. I picked up two new doe kids Mon. 1 is 3mo the other 2mo. Took them to my vet just to be safe; got a clean check except the 2mo had loose stool. He ran a fecal that was ok but we aren't sure who it was from. 
Yesterday both seamed fine eating and active but still a bit loose poop. Tonight 2mo old looks hunched over like roached in the back. Her poop is the consistency of soft serve ice cream still. 
Temp 102.6, eating fine, acting ok. I had given them both First Arrival (Probiotics) Mon night and gave her some again tonight. I had asked the seller for some of her feed and also bought the exact kind for them it is a Goat with DQ. I had brought some of my hay and showed it to her she said it was similar to hers. 
**I have them in a area quarantined away from others but it is on a grass lot. Could this be the only problem? Do I need to find somewhere (driveway) that is not grass?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Scouring kid. Please advise. skip to the ** if its too l*

I am sure you are alot more goat savy then I since I have only had mine for 2 weeks  but....my 3 month old scoured for about 12 hours after being moved from his 1st home to mine. I took him off of all grain and gave him electrolyes. I fed him all the coastal hay he wanted and turned him out to eat grass/weeds. The scours stopped after 12 hrs. I slowly returned him to eating the grain I have plus alfalfa. Later on this past week I did find out he had coccidia and most likely that is why he scoured to begin with--or maybe it was stress?

I would think that the grass would help your goat babies tummies? What about offering them alot of hay-maybe they would eat that instead of the hay? Hope this helps some


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Any experience is good to know. I have only had goats for a few years now and am always learning. I have never had a sick goat or even runny poop before so its new to me. 
They have access to all the hay they want.
My concern is that this girl seams to be getting worse not better and she has been here more than 48 hours.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

to much of a good thing can cause scours. I would try to either remove her from the grass area or give her 6cc of pepto every 6 hours to see if it improves her scours. Give Probios to help settle her system as well. 

Remove any grain for at least 24 hours to allow her system to settle down. Give plenty of grass hay (dryer the better)

check her for lice. 

Was a fecal run when you took her to the vet?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

This new spring grass can cause runny poop, especially if they aren't used to it. However, you may want to get a fecal run on them just to be sure. My vet charges around $8 last I had one done so well worth it, in my opinion. For young kids with loose/runny "berries'' I always consider cocci to be one of the main things to consider. Do you have any cocci treatments or has she been on prevention or treated yet? I'd recommend doing treatment just to be safe because a young kid is likely to start getting cocci issues around this time. 

Sometimes kids that have a cocci overload or just more cocci than usual will have: 

-runny poop
-bloated/rounded hard looking/feeling tummy-can also be from worms or feed...sometimes alfalfa will give them more rounded look.
-losing weight
-acting sluggish; becoming weak
-dehydration
-sometimes if they have been overloaded for awhile, their coat will be rough or dull

Hope that helps...be sure to keep lots of water available. Give her a little Pepto. And if you have any electrolytes that would be good too. But definately if you can try and run a fecal and ask them to check for cocci as well when they do the fecal. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The vet had run a fecal but I am not sure which kid it was from. 
I am going to take a fecalI know is from her to the vet today.
I will try the Pepto and I do have electrolytes so will use that also. 
I had the vet give CD&T the seller told me that they had not been given any, other than Tetnus when dehorned; but had been dewormed with Valbanzen on April 1st. 
Lice would be visible right? What am I looking for?


----------

